# Nissan Altima 95...disappearing Coolant



## 95NissanAltima (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi All,
I have a 95 Nissan Altima (152,000 miles)...The problem started when I noticed it overheat one day. I took it a repair shop and they asked me to get a new radiator since it was leaking...but coolant was still disappearing...then the repair technicians asked me to change the water pump..again coolant was disappearing...then they did a pressure test with dye in the coolant and said there were no leaks. They suggested that there might possibly be damaged head gasket. Any suggestions guys?????? what do I do...cold it be the head gasket gone bad????
Thank you.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

it definitely could be a blown head gasket, sorry  
does your exiting exhaust have a sort of sweet smell to it?
what color is the exiting exhaust gas? white? Blue? Black? Other?


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah it definately could be your head gasket I'm having the same problem.


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

is a head gasket blown serious issue? or it's fine and just need to replace a head gasket? because my coolant is disappearing too but i believe it is leaking because i notice anti freeze on my driveway where i usually park but i still hope my head gasket is not blown tho


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

blackaltima said:


> is a head gasket blown serious issue? or it's fine and just need to replace a head gasket? because my coolant is disappearing too but i believe it is leaking because i notice anti freeze on my driveway where i usually park but i still hope my head gasket is not blown tho


Did you replace the heater hoses and the radiator hoses when you replaced the radiator? If not try that first. If you want to see if the head gasket is blown try running the car with the radiator cap off (don't open it when it is hot of course) but if you have small bubbles coming up in a steady stream then you very likely may have a blown head gasket. Also like Black Hornet asked does the exhaust have a sweet smell or a lot of white smoke/steam?
The other way to test it is a compression test.

Troy


----------

